# Spokane Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news yet? I guess I am too early.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any info on the Open ie call backs, what series? Anything at all.
Who won the Qual?


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Hang in there Annette...someone hopefully will reply soon. I am looking forward to getting a status update also...


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Any word on Qual?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

No info . I seem to remember that cell phone service is not great.
I did hear that my KC did not do the last series. Apparently very hard and a lot of dogs fell for the suction. I did not hear how many went to last series or who they were. This info from someone who wasn't there.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Still no results.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

AMATEUR 1st NEW AFC MARAUDERS AVIATOR and qualified for 2009 National Amateur!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Way To Go Congrats


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats AFC Pilot, Wayne & Kim!!!

Tim


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you. It was a joint effort. I got the 2nd and Wayne got the win!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Wayne and Kim and Pilot. That is great!!!


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Kim, congrats! Brad called me earlier today and told me. It sounds like it was a good weekend for everyone camping with them. Everyone is quite happy there tonight. Now, if Brad could only remember names...


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

tell wayne congrats with pilot! now you can both go run dogs at the national!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pilot. He's really 1 good looking & talented dog, even if he is the wrong color.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone have other results??


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

A dog from Conway got Derby, but Brad can't remember which dog. Big help, huh?


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Qual results:

1. Rip and tear, Don Remien
2. kate, Don Remien
3. Piper, Brooke
4. Windy, Bob Crabb
Rj. Casey, Fangsrud
jam Champ, Jeff Evans


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't think the RJ Casey is right. I was just on the phone with Eric Fangsrud and he didn't mention getting the RJ.

Well it is official Casey did get the RJ in the Qual. He handled on the last bird.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the placed and finished the Qual.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

champ said:


> Qual results:
> 
> 1. Rip and tear, Don Remien
> 2. kate, Don Remien
> ...


Congrats Mark Henry on Rip's win! Those Shaq kids are tearing it up.....he is gonna kick himself for not getting another one from my litter

Any derby results?


----------



## mark henry (Apr 25, 2008)

mike- you are right!!!


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

mark henry said:


> mike- you are right!!!


AND Shaq kids got 1st and 4th in the derby.....I can get one of my male buyers to switch to a female if you change your mind
:razz::razz::razz:

I also missed that Rip Jam'ed the open! Awesome, he's not even 3 yet! Congrats.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

mark henry said:


> mike- you are right!!!


Congrats Mark! Rip sure seems to still be Ripping is up!

Mike, maybe I can talk Bill into getting one from my litter to Shaq if/when it happens!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATS to Mark and Don

I have a 6 month old Shaq pup doing 300+ yard marks off multiple stations.

kris


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mark and Don


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Way to go Pilot. He's really 1 good looking & talented dog, even if he is the wrong color.


Pilot looks even better now , he has hair on his backside again since he came home.


----------

